# worked with Flash tody



## MSnowy (Mar 22, 2020)

This staying in the house is making me a little loopy







This was me when my wife asked to help with the house work


----------



## Jeff G (Mar 22, 2020)

A little? LOL!


----------



## CherylL (Mar 22, 2020)

Staying in is bringing out your creative side!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 22, 2020)

CherylL said:


> Staying in is bringing out your creative side!



Thanks. It"s the other sides I'm worrying about


----------



## Designer (Mar 22, 2020)

#2


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 23, 2020)

I think with the 12 week confined to the house we all are going to be.... expert in photography styles that can be done in doors


----------



## PJM (Mar 23, 2020)

Very creative.  I do like #2.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 23, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> I think with the 12 week confined to the house we all are going to be.... expert in photography styles that can be done in doors



oh yes gets more interesting by the day


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 23, 2020)

PJM said:


> Very creative.  I do like #2.



Thanks


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2020)

Great set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 24, 2020)

Cool, fun shots ... it's funny how in each scene Wonder Woman tries to lasso her dream man, "The Flash" but he's just too darn fast. I feel bad for her, lol!
Now I'm going crazy!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 24, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Great set.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 24, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Cool, fun shots ... it's funny how in each scene Wonder Woman tries to lasso her dream man, "The Flash" but he's just too darn fast. I feel bad for her, lol!
> Now I'm going crazy!



Thanks. Smart man


----------



## BillM (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice set Mike, but am I the only one wondering why a man your age has those action figures to begin with lol


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 24, 2020)

BillM said:


> Nice set Mike, but am I the only one wondering why a man your age has those action figures to begin with lol



Thanks. They where part of my collection. You should see my Brady ones, worth some $$$$$$


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2020)

They're hilarious!   Hey, we do whatever we can to be creative when asked to stay inside.   Go for it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 31, 2020)

love this.. brings the kid out in us...


----------

